# NEW Feature: Partial Quoting



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

There's a new feature now available on UKM which allows you to easily partial-quote people.

Simply highlight the text that you want to quote, and a second later a small 'Quote This' box should appear.

Hopefully this makes it easier and quicker for everyone to just quote the relevant chunks of posts.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Lorian said:


> Simply highlight the text that you wa


 It works


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Lorian said:


> There's a new feature now available on UKM which allows you to easily partial-quote people.


 Interesting. If I wanted to do this previously I would quote them in the regular way and delete everything other than what I wanted to quote. This is much better.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

A1243R said:


> It works





DLTBB said:


> Interesting. If I wanted to do this previously I would quote them in the regular way and delete everything other than what I wanted to quote. This is much better.


 Cheers, I really like it. Makes life much easier when you just need to reply to one relevant part of a post.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lorian said:


> Hopefully this makes it easier and quicker for everyone to just quote the relevant chunks of posts.


 yeah...i normally just bold what I want to point out but this should be clearer. Nifty little tool.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Nifty little tool.


 This.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> is.


 Huh?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Banzi will be all over this like chlamydia.


----------

